# Camping on Lake Lanier



## fishingguy61 (May 30, 2013)

Any suggestions as to the best campground on Lake Lanier where I can pitch a tent next to the water and do a little fishing?


----------



## roostercruzr (Jun 1, 2013)

I prefer Shoal Creek, I think its the only campground where you can have some adult beverages and they don't bother you.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jun 1, 2013)

I was thinkin Shoal Creek myself. Has a state park feel to it. River Forks is nice too.


----------



## mebster (Aug 21, 2013)

Liquor is not allowed on any COE campground on Lake Lanier, including Shoal Creek.  This was due to the increasing alcohol related "problems" during the 70's.  Alcohol is allowed on all other COE properties besides Lanier.  You would think that they would revisit this restriction after 40 years.  The COE is also leasing several campgrounds to the surrounding counties.  Shady Grove (Forsyth) is very nice, but also has restrictions on alcohol consumption.  It's like a $300 fine and they use an over zealous park ranger to spy on you.  River Forks is run by Hall County.  I haven't camped there myself and am not sure if they allow alcohol.  Warhill Park campground is run by Dawson county and allows alcohol, but is more primitive.  They have an bath house and a water spigot, but no power or water at the sites.  Warhill tends to attract a rowdy local/younger crowd at times.  For fishing, I think Sawnee park might be the best.  It's at the far south end of the lake next to the dam and has good areas for fishing.  Bald Ridge park also has some good fishing around the area.


----------

